# Problème iTunes/iPod Nano



## Hannibal2711 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je viens ici, complètement désespéré par Mac, avec l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse ENFIN d'aider... 

Depuis un certain temps, mon MacBook Pro ne reconnait plus mon iPod Nanon (celui-ci se met en charge mais Mac OS X ne le monte pas et donc impossible de synchroniser la musique). Après un certain temps, j'ai eu l'idée de le brancher dans un autre port USB et surprise, Mac OS X le monte enfin ! Je décide alors de synchroniser la musique, chose qu'il ne fait pas puisque mon iPod joue à la déconnexion intempestive (se connecte 30 secondes, se déconnecte et comme ça jusqu'à ce que j'arrache l'USB), le tout menant Mac OS X a se figer, m'obligeant à l'éteindre pour le redémarrer. Chose qu'il ne fait pas bien sûr puisque la LED clignotte 3 fois et je dois attendre une trentaine de minutes que mon ordinateur refroidisse. 

Voilà je crois que Mac OS X m'en veux et ça commence à me taper sur les nerfs d'acheter du matériel hors de prix et que ça finisse par ne plus fonctionner... 

Si quelqu'un aurait un conseil à me donner ? 

Voici ma configuration: 
MacBook PRO 17" 2.4 Ghz (fin 2007) 
2Gb DDR2 667 Mhz RAM 
160Gb HDD 
nVidia 8600 GT 256Mb DDR3 VRAM 

iPod Nano 8Gb (2nd Gen) 


Ma carte graphique a fait l'objet d'un remplacement sous garantie il y a 3 mois, la carte mère est donc neuve. Il semble clairement que j'ai un problème de mémoire (LED clignotte 3 fois) donc j'ai déjà fait une demande auprès d'un centre de réparation agréé Apple. Mais tout ceci n'explique pas mon problème d'iPod... 


Par avance merci !


----------



## arbaot (27 Février 2010)

commencer par une petite restauration de l'iPod ça fait pas de mal ou/et un p'tit coup de disk utility


----------

